# E15 carburator Replacement



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi all,

My nissan B11 1984 with auto trans + power steering, needs a new carb. I could not find the exact replacement, so I am told to modify the available carb which is auto choke.

What I need to modify is the auto trans kick down lever and add vacuum for the air con.

Have any of you successfully done this conversion replacing a new carb for E15 engine. 
tnx


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Welcome!
Where you live, do you have smog resrictions? If not you can get a 32/36 DGV series weber, they're very good and a few people around here have had success with them (I'd be one too I could stop being lazy and install mine).

Try a search,carb topics have been discussed before. If you can be more specific on the carb you're looking for, my dad might have one, he says he has some, but in all honestly you might have another problem.


----------



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

bII said:


> Welcome!
> Where you live, do you have smog resrictions? If not you can get a 32/36 DGV series weber, they're very good and a few people around here have had success with them (I'd be one too I could stop being lazy and install mine).
> 
> Try a search,carb topics have been discussed before. If you can be more specific on the carb you're looking for, my dad might have one, he says he has some, but in all honestly you might have another problem.


Thanks for the reply, Today a mechanic near my home did the fixing, he did some modification by taking out some parts from the old carb and fixing on the new. It is working excellent. I just noticed one slight hickup. From 0 when I start accelerating, in just 1 second, immediately after I depress the gas, the car hesitates before jumping like a rabbit and run normal. Any idea what could be the problem. 

During hesitation I have this feeling like as if the engine might die and I will have to restart the engine middle of the road.


----------

